# First deer



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The plan this year was to take my daughter-in-law deer hunting for her first time. She told me last year that she wanted to go and I didn't think she was serious. She persisted all year so we made it happen. 

I started her shooting my scoped air rifle and moved her on to my H&R Slugster 12 ga a few weeks ago. I took her to the hunting grounds and had her practicing from the blind at targets placed where I thought the deer would offer the shot opportunities.

Because she would be buying an apprentice license this year and the fact that I wanted to be with her I built a new box large enough for both of us to hunt from.

She could not hunt until Saturday so we got in the box yesterday morning for the first time. 

At 7:15 I spotted a buck coming our way, at 7:25 it presented itself for the shot at 110 yds. I talked her through everything as it progressed and she made a great shot. 

She and I were both happy with the results of all of the time, effort we spent to make this first trip a very memorable one for us both.

I told her next year that she must take the Hunters Safety course and be more involved in the scouting and setups, no more easy guided hunts.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats to her and you too. Nice buck that she'll remember for a lifetime. Great to hear when someone takes the time and effort to get another involved in the outdoors. Kudos


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Got to love that beginners luck  Congrats to her, and you for taking the time to take her out. 

I never shot a deer yet either . Can I come down for a lesson on hunting deer LOL? 

It looks like you guys got a little snow down your way.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lundy tell that young lady she impressed me with her willingness to gut her deer...That is a big jump in the right dirrection..She has a smile that will stay there for years when you mention her first deer...Congrats. to her....JIM.....:!.....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool story Lundy.
That smile on her face says it all!
I am impressed..most little ladies dont like the big ole 12 ga.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

You gotta love that. Congrats on her buck !


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats to your daughter-in-law on her first! Nice buck, I'll bet your smile matched hers.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Kim, Belinda got her first 2 years ago muzzleloading season Turned out to be a big buck that had dropped its antlers(thought it was a big doe which is what she wanted) now she wants horns. I'm sure you had a bigger smile although probably not as cute. Congratulations to both of you. Dick.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My smile was maybe bigger, for a whole lot of reasons, than her smile. I love it when a plan comes together. More importantly it was a quick, clean one shot kill I've had nightmares for many weeks about everything that could go wrong, but it could not have gone any better.

Lewis,

Yes, the 12 is as big as she is but she hangs in there with it pretty well. The heavy bull barrel helps with the recoil a little.

She didn't actually gut her deer but she started and we took over. That is Josh trying to explain to her what do.

This is the box I built for her and I to hunt from this year.










Yesterday afternoon Josh could not hunt his normal stand because of the N wind direction.He ended up hunting another location 500 yds away. He saw a lot of deer just no bucks he wanted to shoot. I pulled the game camera card today from his normal hunting stand. Look what was at his stand yesterday afternoon!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great story.congrats to the d.i.l. on great shot on a nice buck.looks like a new huntong partner in the making


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Great story!! Kudos to all involved! Heck of a first deer for sure


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good stuff Lundy!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Lundy, great job! I think it was that new double blind. If you first saw the buck at 7:15 am, she didn't have to wait long for the action to begin (not even a snack or a cup of hot chocolate yet). That was just after good shooting light. Every once in awhile we have great days like this when the "plan" comes together (after a lot of hard work). Enjoy the memories.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the first deer and the smile says it all
Is Ice fishing next


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

funny you say that george cause she already said that she wants to try ice fishing next.
Its kinda funny cause its my brothers wife and he dosent hunt and he rarely fishes. I guess we should have known that she had it in her when we found out that she has a knife collection!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your daughter-in-law, that's a great buck.


----------

